# Viridian's Cruze Build



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks really good so far, congrats on the COTM. Any mods you see in the near future?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL I just noticed #ByeFelicia


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice man, glad you're enjoying your ride.


----------



## Micumarc (Jun 6, 2013)

Awesome man! I love those DRL's especially.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> Looks really good so far, congrats on the COTM. Any mods you see in the near future?


Thanks!!

I have some chrome accent pieces for the exterior that I have been waiting to put on. It consists of door handles with a carbon fiber trim, stainless steel trim that goes on the lower part of the door that says Cruze and some door sill plates that also say Cruze.

As for performance, I'm just gonna wait for my warranty to expire and enjoy the group buy Trifecta tune for now.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

For the Forth I decided to treat the Cruzen to some TLC. Here's the freshly detailed interior with those leather seat covers and even Scooby makes a cameo!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

hey, Hey, HEY!!! You can't have anything hanging from your rear view mirror. AND! Seat covers are dangerous! REMOVE THEM! ~ Parking Garage Security ~


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> hey, Hey, HEY!!! You can't have anything hanging from your rear view mirror. AND! Seat covers are dangerous! REMOVE THEM! ~ Parking Garage Security ~


You just made me laugh so hard. Haha love it!


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

After incessant rains and the whole debacle with parking security at work, I finally had the chance to give the Cruzen a bath! With that, I also took some pictures of the newest additions: door sill plates, door handle covers, and lower door molding! So without further ado, here's what's new!

First off is the door trim:


As an added bonus, it even says Cruze:


Next up are the chrome door handle covers with a carbon fiber trim:




And last are the door sill plates (ignore my dirty cabin, lol)




And just some added pics of the recent wash/wax job underneath some trees! (I couldn't decide which ones I liked more so some may look similar)






And at the gas station!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks good brother


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

As most of you know, I recently traded in the 1.8 for a new 1.4 in red. I just wanted to do this page justice and update this thread !


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Any plans for this one? I see you already got the tune!


----------

